# Eggs-no-salt



## ab gangulee (Apr 2, 2007)

Cut 2 hard-boiled eggs in half

instead of salt-n-pepper, top each half with a small cube of
Laughing Cow Swiss Cheese spread

in fact, you can use this spread instead of salt in your pasta sauces too...


----------



## ab gangulee (Jun 7, 2008)

*Old World eggs*

If I melt the cheese and then place the melted cheese on the egg, I now have what I think is a classic, or Mediterranean, version of "eggs-no-salt."

Melting cheese always makes it taste saltier. 

I am looking for ways to convert many modern dishes into Mediterranean delights, as I might try to open my own chain of "Old World" bistros.

You know, Wendy's fast-food restaurant serves "Old-Fashioned Hamburgers," and most bistros are considered "new world."  However, I want to open an "Old World" bistro chain.  The main entrees will vary in size, the decor will resemble Ancient Greece or modern pastelevision styles (like in the 1980s TV show, "Miami Vice"), and the bistro (which is a modern invention) will be "old world," since the sandwiches will remind you of Naples and Athens and feel un-fancy.  

Here is one such sandwich recipe: bologna fried in maple syrup then placed between two buns glazed with mayonnaise and topped with melted Swiss cheese.

I think our motto is "our suppliers are well known, our recipes are innovative; try and see!"


----------

